# Engine Mounts Shot After 40000 miles



## ChiSkipper (Dec 18, 2009)

I was at the dealer for the air intake recall and he told me that both the passenger and drivers side engine mounts on my 2004 SL needed to be replaced for $1100.00, with only 40k miles on it, all city driving. Has anyone else heard of this problem. Seems a little soon for them to go. I could replace them myself IF ONLY I HAD A SHOP MANUAL


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ChiSkipper said:


> I could replace them myself IF ONLY I HAD A SHOP MANUAL


This should help, just find the necessary PDF:

http://www.***********.com/FSM/murano/2004/

Substitute ******** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Normal for the thing Nissan calls a murano. I replaced both mounts on a 09 Murano probably 2 months ago. IMO the Murano is a mistake from Nissan.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

NALtech said:


> Normal for the thing Nissan calls a murano. I replaced both mounts on a 09 Murano probably 2 months ago. IMO the Murano is a mistake from Nissan.


LOL this is so true! well, that and the quest!


----------

